# Can I make Osmocote Plus Capsules



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Basically. Gelatin capsules or another organic style capsule will work. Just be sure to measure out your Osmocote by weight prior to adding it. That will give you consistent results with use.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Most people buy the 00 size capsules. Making them is extremely boring but saves you some money in the long run. Usually it's easier to just spend $10 on a 100 premade capsules, that will easily last you more than a year. I've nearly 500 gallons of aquariums and go through around 125 a year if I add them every four months.

As a side note, I have heard of people putting the fertilizer pellets in an ice cube tray and making ice cubes out of them. The basic idea behind the capsule is to make it to where you can get the fertilizer under the substrate easily. You could probably even make little panty hose balls filled with the fertilizer pellets, that would allow you to remove the empty cases that seem to never dissolve.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks!

I have a large bottle of feet so I figured I may as well use it.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Kntry said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a large bottle of feet so I figured I may as well use it.


How many feet come in a large bottle?


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

LOL, stupid auto correct. I typed Ferts and it changed it to feet!


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol I figured that but thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah, it was! I should read over what is typed before pushing the button. I hate the auto correct.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

While my wife keeps the ferts on hand for plants, I looked at the prices and found it would pay very little to do the work. It seems really boring to load, fit and cap the gel caps. So I opted for going online and found ready made fit my feeling far better. I'm not a busy guy but I still like any free work I pick up to have a better payback than I found on this one.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Takes me about 10 minutes to measure and cap 30 capsules. You can find a tool to sit out multiple capsule bottoms, fill them, and then the top of the tool holds the top of the capsules and with one push caps them.

Even by hand after measuring I could do 20 capsules in 15 minutes.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Archerofthemoon said:


> Takes me about 10 minutes to measure and cap 30 capsules. You can find a tool to sit out multiple capsule bottoms, fill them, and then the top of the tool holds the top of the capsules and with one push caps them.
> 
> Even by hand after measuring I could do 20 capsules in 15 minutes.


That's where we all differ. You don't mind spending to get the tool plus about an hour to fill 80 caps at best. Then you have the measuring and expense of providing your own Osmocote. I got the caps already filled 100 for $6.50 shipped free.. So my labor would only be paying back less than $5 per hour of tedious boring labor. I can do fun work and make far more than that just being here goofing off on forums while waiting for response on the other one.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Check this thread out:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=640234

The op found these little plastic baskets for adding fertilizer to potted plants. They will work the same for aquariums and are re-useable. There are also some other ideas I came up for those baskets in that thread. They are pretty cheap and seem like they would do a good job.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

PlantedRich said:


> That's where we all differ. You don't mind spending to get the tool plus about an hour to fill 80 caps at best. Then you have the measuring and expense of providing your own Osmocote. I got the caps already filled 100 for $6.50 shipped free.. So my labor would only be paying back less than $5 per hour of tedious boring labor. I can do fun work and make far more than that just being here goofing off on forums while waiting for response on the other one.


The tool cost me $15, the 8lb bag cost $12, and 1000 caps cost $12. Overall I've made a few hundred, sold a hundred or so and traded a handful here and there. Overall the time and initial cost had paid off the spent $39 in what I've sold and what I've received for trades. I do understand that some people's time is worth more in a certain way, but I can knock out a bunch of caps while waiting on other things.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

You have to measure the Osmocote even thought they are going into 00 caps?

What is the amount?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

latchdan said:


> You have to measure the Osmocote even thought they are going into 00 caps?
> 
> What is the amount?


It's all a guess as to how many to place around which plants so the amount in each cap is not going to need to be precise. Stuff what looks right in each and go with it.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

latchdan said:


> You have to measure the Osmocote even thought they are going into 00 caps?
> 
> What is the amount?


No you don't measure it, you fill the larger side of the capsule and put the cap on it.






Archerofthemoon said:


> The tool cost me $15, the 8lb bag cost $12, and 1000 caps cost $12. Overall I've made a few hundred, sold a hundred or so and traded a handful here and there. Overall the time and initial cost had paid off the spent $39 in what I've sold and what I've received for trades. I do understand that some people's time is worth more in a certain way, but I can knock out a bunch of caps while waiting on other things.


Where did you get an 8 pound bag of Osmocote+ for $8? The best deal I have seen is recently Lowes had the 2 pound bottle on sale for $7.50 and there's a mail in rebate for $10 off so you get paid money to buy it. The normal going price is around $5.50 a pound, so a two pound container ( the one most people buy, and is found at most locations that sell O+) is around $11.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

Some good reading

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f24/mebbids-diy-root-tabs-308735.html


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

latchdan said:


> You have to measure the Osmocote even thought they are going into 00 caps?


You don't have to, but I measure it to get consistent results. Adding more or less isn't bab, but you can't track results with haphazard amounts. The way I see it is that you don't just dump EI doses and say "that's about right", so why do that with a tab?



latchdan said:


> What is the amount?


I do 6.5 grams of solid and crushed. I have a ratio that I'm working out of X amount of whole and Y amount of crushed to get the best results for my tanks.



PlantedRich said:


> It's all a guess as to how many to place around which plants so the amount in each cap is not going to need to be precise. Stuff what looks right in each and go with it.


This I don't agree with. Measuring it out per species I agree is hard to do, but having consistent dosing every 3 months keeps a consistent response from plants as long as you keep up with maintenance and no wrenches are thrown in the gears of the tank.



aquarist said:


> No you don't measure it, you fill the larger side of the capsule and put the cap on it.


Again, I disagree. But that said, everyone can do what they want with their tanks.



aquarist said:


> Where did you get an 8 pound bag of Osmocote+ for $8? The best deal I have seen is recently Lowes had the 2 pound bottle on sale for $7.50 and there's a mail in rebate for $10 off so you get paid money to buy it. The normal going price is around $5.50 a pound, so a two pound container ( the one most people buy, and is found at most locations that sell O+) is around $11.


It was a 8lb box for $12. My mistake on saying box over bag, 4 2lb bags in the wholesale box. A relative has access to wholesale agricultural products and I ordered it through them. That being the case the pricing is a little skewed for what you can generally get stuff on the web.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, I just put together 250 tabs, I bought the Osmocote Plus from OSH when they were getting rid of it. I got 4.5 lbs for 13.50 on clearance. 

Does this stuff go bad? I think I bought it last year but I just opened the container.


----------



## Dragonfish88 (Jul 17, 2013)

I thought osmocote plus doesn't have all the nutrients for plant growth. am I wrong? Also how compact are the nutrient level? meaning how far apart should one capsule be from another?


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

I put the wrong link up above but I fixed it. It is my understanding also that Osmocote doesn't have all the nutrients necessary. On that thread they added


_The miracle gro is a 9-4-12 fertilizer with added micro nutrients and calcium.

The Osmocote is a 14-14-14 fertilizer that lacks the micro nutrients that the miracle gro has. _


The gentleman seems to have a lot of knowledge on the subject which is why I posted the link. I learn from all sources


Do as you may


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

MeCasa said:


> I put the wrong link up above but I fixed it. It is my understanding also that Osmocote doesn't have all the nutrients necessary. On that thread they added
> 
> 
> _The miracle gro is a 9-4-12 fertilizer with added micro nutrients and calcium.
> ...




That's why osmocote plus is used versus standard osmocote. The plus is the minors.


----------



## Dragonfish88 (Jul 17, 2013)

so wait i'm confused. does osmocote plus have both the micro and macro nutrients that the plants need?


----------



## Lornek8 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes. Maybe not every single one, but more than most. TMacros are N, P &K which is what the 14-14-14 number signifies (this numbers are different foe o+). The Micros are on the chemical composition on the label. Old o+ had like 9 micros newer one 8.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a difference between Osmocote and Osmocote Plus, from what I've understood the plus had the macro or micro I forgot.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

Lornek8 said:


> That's why osmocote plus is used versus standard osmocote. The plus is the minors.


And the fact that it's sold at Walmart makes it easy to come by.

I'm in


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

MeCasa said:


> And the fact that it's sold at Walmart makes it easy to come by.
> 
> I'm in


If you can find the + its been discontinued, or has it been brought back? The Dynamite flower stuff seems just as easy to get.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Never mind just went to wal-mart they still have the Osmocote plus


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't over do it though or you get algae, green water and a mess of plants that look juiced.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

If you live near a Menards, they still sell the old style Osmocote Plus.

You have to order it online and have it shipped to a store for pick up.
http://www.menards.com/main/outdoor...ulti-purpose-plant-food/p-1921964-c-10116.htm


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's not bad til you forget to put them away and the kids have opened them all and put the ferts all over the floor. Rather than vacuum up and replace, sat down and picked them up and refilled the capsules!


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Kat12 said:


> It's not bad til you forget to put them away and the kids have opened them all and put the ferts all over the floor. Rather than vacuum up and replace, sat down and picked them up and refilled the capsules!


Oh heck no! That would've been a job for the kids, I would've sat there and watched them pick them up pellet by pellet. I may even eat their favorite ice cream or treat in front of them while they do it! Lol


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

aquarist said:


> Oh heck no! That would've been a job for the kids, I would've sat there and watched them pick them up pellet by pellet. I may even eat their favorite ice cream or treat in front of them while they do it! Lol


they picked up most the pellets, I filled the capsules.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Kat12 said:


> they picked up most the pellets, I filled the capsules.


That's the way to go! My parents told me at a young age the only reason they had kids is so they would have to do less chores lol.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

aquarist said:


> That's the way to go! My parents told me at a young age the only reason they had kids is so they would have to do less chores lol.


haha


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

aquarist said:


> That's the way to go! My parents told me at a young age the only reason they had kids is so they would have to do less chores lol.



I didn't make the mess!


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm learning a lot from this thread. Thanks for all the replies.

I'm new to planted tanks and didn't know I was supposed to be putting the capsules in the substrate every 3 months.

How far apart do you put them if the tank is heavily planted?


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Kntry said:


> I'm learning a lot from this thread. Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I'm new to planted tanks and didn't know I was supposed to be putting the capsules in the substrate every 3 months.
> 
> How far apart do you put them if the tank is heavily planted?


I put mine 3 inches apart under heavy planted areas and 6 inches apart in lighter planted sections.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Kntry said:


> How far apart do you put them if the tank is heavily planted?


I would say it depends on the setup, the plants and if you're dosing anything else. Give us an idea of what you're looking to plant and the specs of the setup.


----------

